# Hunter PGP sprinkler leak



## Ohno59 (May 4, 2011)

If its coming from between the riser and the base, then its the wiper seal. You can replace these by taking the head out out taking it apart. But I would just replace the head since they are only about $10 each, and the seal will probably cost $6-$8 by time you add shipping.

If its coming from underneath the screw cap and body, they will also need to be replaced, unless tightening helps. My theory is, if I have to dig it up, I might as well put a brand new one in. It's as simple as replacing a light bulb.


----------



## yuriy128 (Nov 30, 2011)

thanks a lot, do you know the best place to get these?


----------



## Ohno59 (May 4, 2011)

Ebay sells them for $11 each, free shipping. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HUNTER-PGP-ADJ-ROTOR-HEAD-PGP-SPRINKLER-NOZZLES-KEY-/130419115692?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e5d95c6ac#ht_3812wt_770


Also check your local Home Depot. Some Home Depot's have them in there store.


----------



## yuriy128 (Nov 30, 2011)

great! thank you so much!


----------

